# Undercover Operations



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Undercover Operations

Course Length: 2 days (16 hours)
MCTFT Coordinator: Luke Newman (727-865-2611)

This course will provide curriculum regarding drug interception investigative techniques in an undercover setting for narcotic investigators in the field. The course discusses multijurisdictional standards and techniques utilized by investigators in undercover counterdrug operations. The attendee learns the skills utilized in advanced undercover roles while performing multijurisdictional task force operations. Included are the complexities of the selection process for undercover agents, the various roles and responsibilities of an undercover operation, planning an undercover operation, long range undercover operations requiring the officer to function outside of an officers immediate jurisdiction, undercover intelligence, basic surveillance techniques, the use and management of informants, the undercover operation process, flash roll management, undercover roles in reverse undercover settings, special concerns for women in undercover operations, dangers of undercover operations and psychological concerns for the undercover agent, and undercover operation risk management. 

Course Objectives 

Utilize methods for selecting undercover agents that are best suited for a specific undercover operation 
Understand the various roles and responsibilities associated with carrying out an undercover operation 
Understand, use, and control various types of informants 
Identify the dangers of using informants and how to prevent dangerous situations when using informants 
Utilize reverse undercover operations properly as well as techniques for the management of flash rolls 
Recognize the danger associated with undercover operations as well as psychological warning signs of undercover agents 
Overview of topics 

Selection of Undercover Agents 
Responsibilities of the Undercover Operation 
Planning the Undercover Operation 
Undercover Intelligence 
Preparing for the Undercover Role 
Informants 
Conducting the Undercover Operation 
Reversal Operations 
Undercover Dangers 
Risk Management 

To register for a class, call the contact listed with that class below: 

2/22/2006 8145 MERIDEN, CT GEORGE MILLER 203-238-6528


----------

